
Obama Issues Another Secret Memo in Fight Against Insiders - grecs
https://www.novainfosec.com/2012/11/22/obama-issues-another-secret-memo-in-fight-against-insiders/
======
knowtheory
1) How is this a secret memo, if there's a press release about it? (c.f
[http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-
office/2012/11/21/presid...](http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-
office/2012/11/21/presidential-memorandum-national-insider-threat-policy-and-
minimum-stand) )

2) Isn't this a _good_ thing? Everyone complains about governments not being
with the times, and not having adequate security measures, and here is a
memorandum on precisely those issues.

We can argue about what the utility and importance of disclosure is (and I
don't think this is a cut and dry subject), but surely this isn't a nefarious
or secretive move.

